# xx maybe xxxs lol harness chiken ducks



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*Who has a very tiny chi n wants this??????? If u want it pls post a pic of ur xxs chi hehe!!! Wanna see ur chi's cuteness:coolwink: :daisy:*​


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

sorry not the best quality on the pic, came from my iphone my reg camera is dead lol!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh that is adorable.  I like all of your crafts. I still think you should sell them, they are excellent.
Do you know what size chest and neck this would fit? Bella is a little over 2 pounds.


Here she is my little love bunny. :bunny:


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Loving that hoodie on her!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

That vest would look adorable on a puppy!!!!!!


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

Ooo! Taco needs something! lol He is 2lbs and girth is 10"


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Piku said:


> Ooo! Taco needs something! lol He is 2lbs and girth is 10"


Oh your little Taco looks so much like my little Holly... She is 2lbs as well. How old is Taco?


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

Jennmay said:


> Oh your little Taco looks so much like my little Holly... She is 2lbs as well. How old is Taco?


He is 7months old. They both do look alike! My name is Jenn/Jenny too lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

sucha cute harness

kc is 6 neck 7 length and 9 chest


----------

